# Please recommend me laptop for 32k



## joey_182 (Feb 9, 2008)

hey guys..
i came out with these two laptops under 32k budget..
so can u recommend me any one of these 2 or u can recommend the one u know under 32k.and forget the company..it shd cover all the features...



> *Acer Aspire 4520NWXMi*
> Processor: Acer 4520 Turion64 X2 TK-55
> AMD Turion 64 X2 TK55 1.8Ghz Processor
> 
> ...



and 


> *Acer Aspire 4720ZNWXMi *
> Processor: Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor T2310(1.46GHz,1MB,533MHz)
> # Intel Chipset
> # Intel 802.11 b/g Wireless LAN
> ...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 9, 2008)

I will suggest ..add 2k more, and get Compaq V6608

You wont get internal webcam, but you will get very decent configuration.


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 9, 2008)

cant add more 2k..but thnx.


----------



## blademast3r (Feb 9, 2008)

go for the acer aspire....im using scer aspire 4710 nwxmi and its great!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> I will suggest ..add 2k more, and get Compaq V6608
> 
> You wont get internal webcam, but you will get very decent configuration.


I remember someone saying that in their area, compaq v6608 has been replaced with a similar config same price model, that ditches 15.1 for 14.1 screen, and instead gives an intergrated webcam. I think it also gives vista basic. So its definitely worth concidering and will offer good VFM if you spend a bit more.

Anyway, as you don't want to spend extra, I suggest you go with the former if you plan to run 64 bit OSes /apps, and the later if you plan to run only 32 bit stuff, along with Linux(intel supports *nixes better than AMD).

I am not sure about the two onboard's comparitive performance, but I can assure you that if platform support is what you are looking at, intel is the way to go. That laptop is supported by every OS. Weather Solaris, Linux, or BSD in the UNIX seɡment, and weather windows 98, 2000, xp or vista in the windows segment.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

> Acer Aspire 4520NWXMi
> Processor: Acer 4520 Turion64 X2 TK-55
> *AMD Turion 64 X2 TK55 1.8Ghz Processor*
> 
> ...



How come ???? AMD X2 with Intel Chipset ???

@joey_182

Please state your usage  what do u wish to do with the notebook ??


----------



## gurujee (Feb 9, 2008)

go for 4720z

all my family members & cousin have already have acer models like 4520,4710,4710z,4720z, 2920. I recently purchased 4720 for myself. And its great for everyday computing . i am also playing gta san andreas like games on it . no problem. though we havent faced probs in 4520, the dealer was saying he is getting complains about the model. so better is go for intel 4720z. there is also another model for your budget 4715z.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

@gurujee

Sorry for a negative comment but there are no 64 bit computing on Intel Dual Core processor.. As GMA 950 is no match for nvidia 6150 or such...

When you have GL960 Mobile chipset around, its quite inexcusable to buy a Intel Platform with GMA 950


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @gurujee
> 
> Sorry for a negative comment but there are no 64 bit computing on Intel Dual Core processor.. As GMA 950 is no match for nvidia 6150 or such...
> 
> When you have GL960 Mobile chipset around, its quite inexcusable to buy a Intel Platform with GMA 950


good point. so I guess if you want to use windows and game, the former is the only go.


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^i dont know how come..??AMD with intel chipset..

ok..my usage is totally application based..networking based...i ll be doing linux and networking on that..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

> ok..my usage is totally application based..networking based...i ll be doing linux and networking on that..



What type of netoworking ?? did u think about Compaq C702Tu @ Rs. 25200/- (incl all TAX and 1 GB RAM) ??


----------



## gurujee (Feb 9, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> @gurujee
> 
> Sorry for a negative comment but there are no 64 bit computing on Intel Dual Core processor.. As GMA 950 is no match for nvidia 6150 or such...
> 
> When you have GL960 Mobile chipset around, its quite inexcusable to buy a Intel Platform with GMA 950


but 4720z has gma 960 graphics on santarosa platform x3100

joey_182 has copied the wrong config. his copied config  is of Aspire 5573ZANWXMi Model.

acer site isnt opening, but see this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76023


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> What type of netoworking ?? did u think about Compaq C702Tu @ Rs. 25200/- (incl all TAX and 1 GB RAM) ??


then there is that 20k laptop from acer whose name I forgot..

Anyway, I just looked into stuff a bit more, and found that AMD64 architecture has a rather fine support in Distros these days. I can't confirm by running a 64 bit distro, as I can run (and am still running) only 32 bit ubuntu on this crazy P4 box.

nVidia onboard is supported, but you can't compile their drivers to optimize performance as in intel.

But I think Choto Cheeta is right in prescribing the Compaq C702TU, because it has Intel GMA X3100 onboard, and a Celeron M processor, both of which offer excellent linux support, and the best part being that the onboard card is Direct X 10 compliant, so all Vista/Gaming can be done on it. Plus, it has similar performance to the 8300GS, suffitient for a laptop GPU.


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 9, 2008)

yaar i copied from 
here

and 4520 from here


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

@gurujee

OK.. got that 

@joey_182



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> But I think Choto Cheeta is right in prescribing the Compaq C702TU, because it has Intel GMA X3100 onboard, and a Celeron M processor, both of which offer excellent linux support, and the best part being that the onboard card is Direct X 10 compliant, so all Vista/Gaming can be done on it. Plus, it has similar performance to the 8300GS, suffitient for a laptop GPU.



u may not need the Dual Core system as the 1.73 GHz EM64T Cel M would too do the job...


----------



## gurujee (Feb 9, 2008)

joey_182 said:


> yaar i copied from
> here
> 
> and 4520 from here


sorry to say, but it has really gma960. i have it so i know it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

> sorry to say, but it has really gma960. i have it so i know it



hey confusing again  iether its GMA 950 or GMA x3100  there are no such as GMA960


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 9, 2008)

ok gurujee

but finally which one..??

and now m confused


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

Though the Indian Acer Web site is not opening, but from acer.com.tw, it seems it is GL 960 so meaning GMA x3100... so go for the Acer then


----------



## gurujee (Feb 9, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> hey confusing again  iether its GMA 950 or GMA x3100  there are no such as GMA960


soory 

 its Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 with up to 64MB


----------



## juggler (Feb 9, 2008)

I think choto u should start a sticky thread by the name of "Basic Guide for Laptop Purchase"


----------



## Cyclone (Feb 9, 2008)

@ Joey:

IMO the V6608AU is a better buy, not only is it feature-rich and excellent VFM, but also the Acer's plasticky look is a real turn-off. But then, maybe thats just me


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

juggler said:


> I think choto u should start a sticky thread by the name of "Basic Guide for Laptop Purchase"


there is already a thread for laptops...
anyeay, out of serious conciderations, I came 2 da concluson dat da intel based laptop is your best bet if you are a linux user like me. It is also better at DX10 gaming, and can play crysis at minimum settings.


----------



## juggler (Feb 9, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> there is already a thread for laptops...
> anyeay, out of serious conciderations, I came 2 da concluson dat da intel based laptop is your best bet if you are a linux user like me. It is also better at DX10 gaming, and can play crysis at minimum settings.



1. there is one about laptop query but no thread mentioning which laptop is the best buy for which budget/ usage etc...

2. So which intel based laptop do u recommend ??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 9, 2008)

juggler said:


> 1. there is one about laptop query but no thread mentioning which laptop is the best buy for which budget/ usage etc...
> 
> 2. So which intel based laptop do u recommend ??


depends on your needs. even then, intel onboard recomended only for those who use non windows stuff.

anyway, choto's Compaq C702Tu is good if you add extra 512 mb ram stick


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi! Can anyone please tell me that which laptop will b better-one with AMD Turion Processor OR one with Intel Dual Core Processor.

I checked out on Acer 5920. It looks quite cool. 
Specifications:
Processor
Intel® Centrino® processor technology, featuring:
T5450 (2 MB L2 cache, 1.66 G
Operating System LINUX
Memory           2*1 GB Dual-channel DDR2 SDRAM upgradeable
Storage           160 GB hard disk drive12
5-in-1 card reader, supporting Secure Digital (SD)

DVD Dual Layer Writer
Screen: 15.4'' TFT


What do you guys suggest? Should I go 4 it or not? It retails at 36500 currently...


----------



## gurujee (Feb 9, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Hi! Can anyone please tell me that which laptop will b better-one with AMD Turion Processor OR one with Intel Dual Core Processor.
> 
> I checked out on Acer 5920. It looks quite cool.
> Specifications:
> ...


another major feature of it is -> Dolby certified surround sound system with two built-in *stereo speakers and one subwoofer* supporting low-frequency effects

*www.acer.co.in/products/product_explore_view.asp?pid=89&model=Aspire 5920 &cid=5[/U]


----------



## Cyclone (Feb 9, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Hi! Can anyone please tell me that which laptop will b better-one with AMD Turion Processor OR one with Intel Dual Core Processor.
> 
> I checked out on Acer 5920. It looks quite cool.
> Specifications:
> ...



*www.chotocheeta.com/2008/01/05/wha...-2-duo-read-before-you-buy-a-notebook-laptop/

Budget-constrained -> stick with AMD. An AMD T58 with nVidia 7150 probably *should* scare a bottom-of-the-list Intel with onboard gfx, and burn your pocket less too...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 9, 2008)

Acer 5920 is around Rs. 42k (without bargain though) 
Compaq 6608AU is around Rs. 35200/- incl TAX and 2 GB RAM 

Compare the feature your self..


----------



## hellgate (Feb 10, 2008)

u sud give the Compaq C739TU a try.i'm using it at present and i must say that its pretty good at multitasking even when running Windows vista Ultimate with Aero enabled.

u can get it for 33k with additional 512MB of ram.
C739TU:
Intel Dual Core T2330 @ 1.6GHz
512MB DDR2 667
160GB
15.4" tft
Intel GMA x3100 with max 320MB of shared ram.


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Feb 10, 2008)

I am also looking for a laptop within 32k / 35k (total price)

I was thinking of upgrading my pc but now i dilemma,But I also don't want to end up with a laptop which i will not like.

I will basically so common stuffs , long uptime , net surfing , extensive downloading, little graphics & video editing (not too heavy), programming ide, databases running on background.
&
I would like to play considerably latest game (I know i can not expect much of such limited budget but i want the best option within that range - one with good graphics & 15" display)

I have searched through other posts in this forum for several hours but the thing is, the models which have been suggested even the ones in this thread (HP 6608AU  etc) seems to be discontinued by their company! ( so it says in their sites)

Could anyone please suggest the best within that price for current range of products? no specific company preference.....


----------



## hellgate (Feb 10, 2008)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:


> I will basically so common stuffs , long uptime , net surfing , extensive downloading, little graphics & video editing (not too heavy), programming ide, databases running on background.
> &
> I would like to play considerably latest game (I know i can not expect much of such limited budget but i want the best option within that range - one with good graphics & 15" display)


 
u need a desktop to fill ur needs.a lappy in ur range wont make the cut.

yes HP has discontinued te v6608 but they hav a replacement model (v3702AU).

give this config a try:

C2D E4500 - 4.5k
Abit IP35-E - 4.8k
2*1GB DDR2 667 - 1.9k
250/320GB - 2.8k/3.2k
8600GT 256MB DDR3 -5.5k
Sony DVDRW (SATA) - 1.5k
ATP3 - 2.8k
Zebronics cabby with psu - 2-2.5k
19" Viewsonic/Samsung TFT - 10k


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 11, 2008)

No Choto Cheeta..I saw an ad of Acer 5920 in newspaper arnd three days back and it is now retailing at 36500...


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Feb 11, 2008)

hellgate said:


> u need a desktop to fill ur needs.a lappy in ur range wont make the cut.
> 
> yes HP has discontinued te v6608 but they hav a replacement model (v3702AU).



yea I know, thats why I was thinking of a desktop at first but I dont really want to spend on a desktop at this point; so please guide me which options I have in laptops. 

Preferably within 35k up to 40k if that really helps.

I am not really familiar with range of laptops with new models coming out replacing old recommended ones, please help 

Well i know i will not be able to play all the games but I want to play the coming fifa releases, GTA 4 & latest nfs at least.
applications mostly common, only ide & databases time to time.


----------



## juggler (Feb 11, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> No Choto Cheeta..I saw an ad of Acer 5920 in newspaper arnd three days back and it is now retailing at 36500...



which newspaper ???


----------



## hellgate (Feb 11, 2008)

~It_is_Andrew~ said:


> Preferably within 35k up to 40k if that really helps.


 
then ur best bet wud be to configure the Dell 1420 according to ur needs.i think u'll get it 4 40-42k if u add a 8600m GT.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ The max you can get in a 1420 is a 8400m gs.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^^   didnt know that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2008)

hellgate said:


> u need a desktop to fill ur needs.a lappy in ur range wont make the cut.
> 
> yes HP has discontinued te v6608 but they hav a replacement model (v3702AU).


are bhai, but who wants V3702AU when you have V3702TU ?

the later costs 2k more, but has Intel Dual Core T2330 + GMA X3100, instead of AMD TL-58 + nVidia GeForce Go 7150M

but the problem is that, HP has not reduced 5K more from the cost by removing Vista. If it did, these would sell faster than hotcakes.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> the later costs 2k more, but has Intel Dual Core T2330 + GMA X3100, instead of AMD TL-58 + nVidia GeForce Go 7150M


 
and who wants a V3702TU when u can get the same proccy (Intel Dual Core T2330 + X3100) for 33k with 1gb ram.(C739TU)


----------



## juggler (Feb 12, 2008)

For a budget of 32K the best choce would be 6608au with 1 gb ram (though it is discontinued u can find it at some vendors)
at a price point of around 30 K you would not find a good config in dell as there are lot mant taxes, octori etc (only $% octoroi can be waived off if u take delivery at suitable location)
Dell are best value for money when you go for a slightly high end laptop.
acer is also a vfm deal but u may not like its design its design


----------



## Akshay (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont go 4 acers. They are horrible. Had recently been thrice to Acer service station in Pune and there was so much rush there everytime. All of them wer new acer users and acer was giving them a hard time. New Acers seems to have problem with their BIOS n exhaust.


----------

